# Difference between IAMS and Eukanuba



## AcesWild

I was on the IAMS site trying to get information about their food and found that Eukanuba is right under them. What can you tell me about these foods?


----------



## Lucky's mom

I like both. And Lucky like's both too. I emailed Iams to find out the difference and didn't quite understand the answer...but I'm using Eukanuba as supposedly it is better.


----------



## Swampcollie

I used to feed Iams Chunks (green bag) about thirty years ago. It was/is a good mid-range food. It isn't the best food out there and it is by far not the worst, but it is widely available in grocery stores, discount stores, feed stores, etc. and it's reasonably priced. 

Generally speaking, Eukanuba is more nutrient dense than Iams. Eukanuba is a brand name, but it comes in many different formulas from special veterinary prescription diets to performance diets for hard working dogs and everything in between. We feed Eukanuba's Premium Performance formula and have done so for a very long time with great success. (Lot's of healthy dogs, good muscle mass, nice coats, clear eyes and good energy levels.) 



We have tried a number of other products along the way including things like Canidae, Innova, and California Natural, but have always gone back to Eukanuba because it consistently out performed everything else. The only product that was/is a close competitor on a consistant basis over the long term is Pro Plan Performance.


----------



## SunGold

We fed IAMS 5 or so years ago... I liked it at first, but I did notice my dogs were itchy and their ears weren't staying clean. We are feeding ProPlan now, the pregnant girls and dogs that are out showing get the Performance version, the others get the Chicken & Rice, we've had great luck with it. 

I believe IAMS is owned by the Eukanuba company - I haven't tried the new Euk formulas, but I have heard good things from others.


----------



## Zoeys mom

Ive tried other higher quality brands but the only one Zoey will tolerate is Iams.


----------



## AcesWild

I did Euk natural balance and Moxie did great on that, she's on the green bag now and the one time she's on the green bag before we had noticed incontinence with her. I find it little more than coincidence that a week after switching he back to IAMS she had an accident, but I'm not sure the food can cause that to occur. Will have to research more.


----------



## tdog

The difference between Iams and Eukanuba isn't very much. Neither is a very nutritious food for your dog. There are so many dog foods out there that are so much better for the same money, or just a little more. Dog Food Analysis has Iams and Eukanuba rated at 1 star on a 6 star rating scale!!!!!

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/

This site has been posted here many times. You'd be surprised after doing a little research, what brands that were thought to be good are actually junk!

This site provided me with great information. I've learned what good dog food is actually all about.

Actually, a better food may eliminate certain allergies that are caused by corn, which should not be a part of any dog's diet. Many of the so-called "top brands" list corn as the #1 ingredient. IAMS lists beet pulp in their ingredients. Beet pulp is thought to cause problems with the liver and kidneys. And, I have to mention that there are so many dog foods that contain known carcinogens as preservatives......BHA and ethoxyquin.

Please read up for your doggie's good health!!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28

TDog, what do you feed? We feed Innova and sometimes Eagle Pack Hollistic if they're getting less exercise. We add something fresh every day- like a handful of chicken, a plop of yogurt or maybe a third of a can food like Evo. Before the dogs ate Canidae ALS for several yeas,and before that a good 15 years of Eukanuba. I drive myself crazy trying to research this stuff. Love to hear opinions!




tdog said:


> The difference between Iams and Eukanuba isn't very much. Neither is a very nutritious food for your dog. There are so many dog foods out there that are so much better for the same money, or just a little more. Dog Food Analysis has Iams and Eukanuba rated at 1 star on a 6 star rating scale!!!!!
> 
> http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/
> 
> This site has been posted here many times. You'd be surprised after doing a little research, what brands that were thought to be good are actually junk!
> 
> This site provided me with great information. I've learned what good dog food is actually all about.
> 
> Actually, a better food may eliminate certain allergies that are caused by corn, which should not be a part of any dog's diet. Many of the so-called "top brands" list corn as the #1 ingredient. IAMS lists beet pulp in their ingredients. Beet pulp is thought to cause problems with the liver and kidneys. And, I have to mention that there are so many dog foods that contain known carcinogens as preservatives......BHA and ethoxyquin.
> 
> Please read up for your doggie's good health!!!!!


----------



## Lucky's mom

tdog said:


> The difference between Iams and Eukanuba isn't very much. Neither is a very nutritious food for your dog. There are so many dog foods out there that are so much better for the same money, or just a little more. Dog Food Analysis has Iams and Eukanuba rated at 1 star on a 6 star rating scale!!!!!
> 
> http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/
> 
> This site has been posted here many times. You'd be surprised after doing a little research, what brands that were thought to be good are actually junk!
> 
> This site provided me with great information. I've learned what good dog food is actually all about.
> 
> Actually, a better food may eliminate certain allergies that are caused by corn, which should not be a part of any dog's diet. Many of the so-called "top brands" list corn as the #1 ingredient. IAMS lists beet pulp in their ingredients. Beet pulp is thought to cause problems with the liver and kidneys. And, I have to mention that there are so many dog foods that contain known carcinogens as preservatives......BHA and ethoxyquin.
> 
> Please read up for your doggie's good health!!!!!


There is research that shows beet pulp and corn are good ingredients. Most allergies are caused by protien sources. But really it depends on the dog.


----------



## AcesWild

I might buy eagle pack senior but I don't know...see what they have there she seemed to like the senior


----------



## Swampcollie

tdog said:


> The difference between Iams and Eukanuba isn't very much. Neither is a very nutritious food for your dog. There are so many dog foods out there that are so much better for the same money, or just a little more. Dog Food Analysis has Iams and Eukanuba rated at 1 star on a 6 star rating scale!!!!!
> 
> http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/
> 
> This site has been posted here many times. You'd be surprised after doing a little research, what brands that were thought to be good are actually junk!
> 
> This site provided me with great information. I've learned what good dog food is actually all about.
> 
> Actually, a better food may eliminate certain allergies that are caused by corn, which should not be a part of any dog's diet. Many of the so-called "top brands" list corn as the #1 ingredient. IAMS lists beet pulp in their ingredients. Beet pulp is thought to cause problems with the liver and kidneys. And, I have to mention that there are so many dog foods that contain known carcinogens as preservatives......BHA and ethoxyquin.
> 
> Please read up for your doggie's good health!!!!!


 
The information on dogfoodwhateveritis.com is at best extremely biased and a worst complete rubbish. Read the fine print regarding that site. They ARE NOT Nutritionists nor Veterinary Professionals of any type. They have no professional credentials that make them any more of an authority on canine nutrition than any other layperson. All ratings are the "Opinion" of the site's authors. The site uses references from long since discredited sources upon which to base their ratings.

Their rating system basically comes down to this, if it conforms to the authors feeding philosophy, it receives a high rating. Ff it doesn't conform to the authors feeding philosophy, it receives a low rating. 

Nowhere in the equation are actual results delivered even considered. 


As far as allergies are concerned, you need to go back to school and study basic biology. Corn, wheat and a whole host of other often maligned items DO NOT cause allergies. Allergies are something your pet was or was not BORN with. They are a function of the pet's immune system. The Pet is born with a normally functioning immune system or it isn't. Corn, soy or grass can't suddenly jump in there and rewrite the genetic code your pet was born with. 

The Beet Pulp that is added to pet food diets is the plant matter remaining after the sugar is removed from sugar beets. It is not the same beet pulp used in large animal feeds which does not have the sugar removed.

Beet Pulp is added to many pet food diets as a source of dietary fiber. Without some source of dietary fiber in the diet, your pet would experience digestive issues. (Fiber is needed to help form and pass a nice stool.) As far as causing problems with the liver and kidneys, please show us the studies and research done by licensed veterinary professionals at an accredited research facility that substantiates such a claim. 

Very very few if any premium pet foods utilize BHA or Ethoxyquin. Eukanuba does use them is a few select specialty diets that may only be obtained by prescription from a Veterinarian. They don't use them in their normal consumer products. 


Over the years I have tried feeding several of Dogfoodwhateveritis.com's highly rated products and/or had clients who fed them. In nearly every case the results were disappointing and the dogs were switched back to Eukanuba Performance or Pro Plan Performance. 
It's one thing to look at a website and extoll the virtues of a feeding philosophy. It's a whole different thing to measure the actuall results delivered in the dogs you own, train or campain. 

Eukanuba and Pro Plan are held in high regard by the majority of Breeders, Trainers and Serious Competitors for one reason, consistant dependable results over the long term (we're talking decades here).


----------



## AcesWild

Brilliant reply, now is it possible for food to cause incontinence?


----------



## tippykayak

I've fed Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy and then Eukanuba Performance-Sporting to the guys, and I've had super-high-energy, glossy, clear eyed boys their whole lives (until Gus's recent health problems, which are probably not diet-related). 

The only thing about the performance food is that the dogs need LOTS of exercise. Not for couch potatoes!


----------



## Ash

LOL I will probably get flamed at but the only thing I can tell you about these two foods is that I would never ever feed them.


----------



## AcesWild

What i really need to know is if they can cause incontinence Moxie has been leaking for awhile now and I'm trying to get a car to get her to a vet.


----------



## Lucky's mom

AcesWild said:


> What i really need to know is if they can cause incontinence Moxie has been leaking for awhile now and I'm trying to get a car to get her to a vet.


I'm not an expert....but I have never heard of a food causing incontinence. I think its possible she has a urinary infection. has she been spade recently?


----------



## tdog

Ljilly28....I'm feeding my guys Origen right now with a little EVO mixed in....(I had a partial bag that I needed to use) The "boyz" and 1 girl are doing very well on it. Innova or was my previous feed for a while, but my goldens were a little "loose" on it.

To address a few points..... Lucky's Mom.....there are 2 schools of thought on the beet pulp, but after losing 2 dogs to cancers withing 8 weeks last year, and 2 in the previous 3 years, I'm going to error on the side of caution.

.....Ash...Good for you! Too many people don't read the ingredients lable. (I won't flame you about anything...EVER!!!..not my style).... My feed store quit carrying IAMS, Eukanuba, and Science diet because he says they are simply not very good foods.

...Swampcollie......Dude! It sounds as if you have some issues here. No need to get snippy with me. If you have an opinion, you are certainly entitled to it. I love my dogs and will feed them the very best that I possibly can. You can feed your pets whatever you wish. If you have reservations or issues with DogFoodAnalysis.com, you most certainly may vent them any way you wish as long as you are not attacking or belittling someone else's views. I don't need to go back to school because I'm there everyday. ...I decided to come here to talk about Goldens and share a bit of info and maybe learn something.....Please be kind and respect my and everyone else's opinion.


----------



## AcesWild

Lucky's mom said:


> I'm not an expert....but I have never heard of a food causing incontinence. I think its possible she has a urinary infection. has she been spade recently?


aaah no idea when she was spayed actually. She had an umbilical hernia removed a year ago but was bed wetting before that. I washed all of her bedding because it's...well soaked this morning. She was probably done sometime sin 2002? So...6 years ago. I'm feeling better because atleast she's herself and I know tomorrow I can call her last vet (we moved in August) and get an RX sent down.I was just hoping to find a better vet before something happened. As she isn't due for anything for awhile.


----------



## Ash

tdog said:


> .....Ash...Good for you! Too many people don't read the ingredients lable. (I won't flame you about anything...EVER!!!..not my style).... My feed store quit carrying IAMS, Eukanuba, and Science diet because he says they are simply not very good foods.


So did ours they got rid of all the brands along with Prism and ProPlan www.petfoodsetc.ca 

I can agree to disagree but *I* don't feel like feeding those foods above it the best I can do for my dogs. JMO


----------



## AcesWild

All I can say is differnt foods work for different dogs and I'm just trying to figure out if food is the cause. As my dog was INCREDIBLE on Eukanuba but whenever she's on IAMs she seems to be having accients


----------



## Lucky's mom

AcesWild said:


> All I can say is differnt foods work for different dogs and I'm just trying to figure out if food is the cause. As my dog was INCREDIBLE on Eukanuba but whenever she's on IAMs she seems to be having accients


Frankly, the basic ingredients are the same in Eukanuba and Iams. Its possible the measurements might be different and perhaps more fish meal in Eukanuba..(I've studied the ingredient list forever trying to figure out why Im paying more).

So I doubt its the food. Probably a coincedence. Definately a vet should help you on this one.


----------



## AcesWild

Vet tomorrow as she is still leaking even now, she is still herself, still bouncy still eating...still drinking normal amounts. Still wagging her tail and being silly. I would take her in immediately but the evet requires me to have a car (vet I researched before I moved is walking distance), and boyfriend (recently ex boyfriend) offered to come but I felt it more important that he drive to virginia to rescue his first dog. He's estatic to have his new dog and I'm glad he went to get him. It was 10 hours to get the dog and ge thim home and it would be another two hours to get to Moxie and I. Although I'm grateful that he would drive all this way I am fairly certain I can get moxie in tomorrow someplace close.


----------



## TonyRay

Our girls never lost any weight on Iams weight control.
Wasn't till we switched to Canidae Platinum that they lost combined 24 pounds over 6 months..
we now alternate with Taste of ther Wild.. 6 star..


----------



## mygarnetboy

How old is your dog? My old beagle (male) suffered from garden variety incontinence the last few years of his life. A simple testosterone shot once a month solved the problem.


----------



## Taz Monkey

7 years ago when I was 19 and adopted my first dog and new nothing, I fed Iams. I also fed eukanuba. Talk about dandruff, runny poop, stinky breath, just general nastiness. I did some research, and switched to Wellness. Over the last 7 years I have fed Innova, California Natural, Eagle Pack, Evo, Canidae, Taste of the Wild, and probably every other super premium my food store carries. I tried to save some money ans bought a bag of Nutro Ultra. Bythe end of the bag, Taz's hair was falling out in clumps and Sage had just about dug out all the hair on her but. They are now on Taste of the Wild, which is very reasonably priced for a grain free, and works for us. I just can't imagine feeding something that contains corn and wheat and by-products, when there are MUCH better foods for just the same amounnt of money.


----------



## Lucky's mom

Taz Monkey said:


> 7 years ago when I was 19 and adopted my first dog and new nothing, I fed Iams. I also fed eukanuba. Talk about dandruff, runny poop, stinky breath, just general nastiness. I did some research, and switched to Wellness. Over the last 7 years I have fed Innova, California Natural, Eagle Pack, Evo, Canidae, Taste of the Wild, and probably every other super premium my food store carries. I tried to save some money ans bought a bag of Nutro Ultra. Bythe end of the bag, Taz's hair was falling out in clumps and Sage had just about dug out all the hair on her but. They are now on Taste of the Wild, which is very reasonably priced for a grain free, and works for us. I just can't imagine feeding something that contains corn and wheat and by-products, when there are MUCH better foods for just the same amounnt of money.


I understand what you are saying and if it didn't work for you then you shouldn't use it. I know Iam's has patented a carbonhydrate blend developed from research. Corn is integral to that patent and I think even holistic companies are finding that corn has gotten an unfair rap. Don't believe they use wheat at all except in their treats.

From the Iam's Site: 

_Maintained Energy Levels_
_The slow, even breakdown of grain sorghum, corn and barley results in moderate, stable blood glucose levels after a meal. By minimizing swings in blood glucose, diets containing such a blend supply sustained energy. IAMS holds a patent on using grain sorghum and barley in a blend for dogs.
_


----------



## AcesWild

I had tried eagle pack and am thinking senior because she is starting to show her age


----------



## Swampcollie

Lucky's mom said:


> Frankly, the basic ingredients are the same in Eukanuba and Iams. Its possible the measurements might be different and perhaps more fish meal in Eukanuba..(I've studied the ingredient list forever trying to figure out why Im paying more).


Actually, they are very different.

When you read a lable it can only tell you so much. There is a great deal of difference in ingredients. The ingredient panel may say for example "Chicken Meal", but there is a great deal of difference in various sources of chicken meal. The same applies to fish meal, lamb meal, by-product meal etc. Was that chicken meal made from nice meaty chickens or was it made from some old scrawny washed up laying hen? The nutritional value will be very different depending upon the source of the chicken, but on your bag of dog food it will just say "Chicken Meal" regardless of source. 

You can't go by just reading lables, you're going to have to try feeding it and see how it goes.


----------



## 3 goldens

My dad alway fed purina dog chow and o did i. We had hd healthy dogs, pointers and english setters. They could hunt from sun up til sun down 7 days a week. We had no ear infections, we had beautiful coats and skin. We never had any roblem with it. I have been told on all breed forum that our dogs had to be smelly, oily skin, ear infections, bad teeth, no muscle tone, ec because we fed them garbage. Both of my irish setters were on purina and you could not ask for more beautiful coats.

But i do know that it does not agree with some dogs. No food agree with all dogs i had switched kaycee from purina senior to taste of the wild after reading so many times that grain is not good for dogs with arthritis. Going grain free did not stop her ear infections as she was allergic to pine and live oak polen, mold, fleas, bermuda grass. I saw no difference in her coat. I kept her on it in hopes that being grain free would help slow down arthritis---she had ha both knees operated on when she was young, arthritis was in her future ven tho at 8 sh was not showing any signs of it. I know have honey, who just turned 7, on it. She has never had problems with any food.

I think some dogs do great on euk or iams or purina, others do not. I think some dogs do great on eagle pack, orijen, etc, and others do not. And i say if you dog is doing great and you are pleased, feed what works for you and your dog.


----------



## AcesWild

Moxie is not doing good on IAMS, Petsmart will let me exchange for another food but they don't carry eagle pack senior. My other thoughts...

Find something that doesn't make stinky poops that's all I care about


----------



## Double065

AcesWild said:


> I was on the IAMS site trying to get information about their food and found that Eukanuba is right under them. What can you tell me about these foods?


I’ve been using IAMS for years for my Golden retrievers and now my golden doodle , now they are saying Eukanuba is better ??? But why and how is what I want to know because of the price difference $$??


----------

